# Test: Bist du internetsüchtig?



## Buterfly (21 Aug. 2008)

Du bist Internetsüchtig wenn 
alle Deine Freunde ein @ im Namen tragen.
Altavista, Google oder Fast bei Dir anfragt, was noch in ihrer Suchmaschine fehlt.
Dein Computer mehr als Dein Auto kostet.
Dein Haustier eine eigene Home-Page hat.
Dein Lebenspartner verlangt, daß der Computer nicht mehr mit ins Bett kommt.
Dein Partner sich über mangelnde Kommunikation mit Dir beschwert, und Du einen zweiten Computer mit Modem kaufst.
Dein Provider Dich bei technischen Schwierigkeiten fragt.
Deine Freundin Sex will, und Du ihr erklärst, in welchem Chatraum sie Dich findet.
Deine Kinder Eudora, Homer und Dotcom heißen.
Deine letzte Freundin nur ein JPEG war.
Deine Telefonrechnung in Umzugskartons geliefert wird.
Deine virtuelle Freundin Dich für jemanden mit mehr Bandbreite verlässt.
der Anwalt Deiner Frau die Scheidungspapiere per eMail schickt.
Dich an anderen Menschen nur die eMail-Adresse interessiert.
Dir jemand einen Witz erzählt und Du "LOL" sagst.
Du all diese Gründe in der Hoffnung gelesen hast, daß etwas darunter sei, was nicht auf Dich zutrifft.
Du als Anschrift nur noch Deine eMail-Adresse angibst.
Du angestrengt überlegst, was Du noch alles im Internet suchen könntest.
Du bei http://www.wetter.de nachschaust, anstatt aus dem Fenster.
Du beim Briefschreiben nach jedem Punkt ein com oder de einfügst.
Du Deine Mutter nicht mehr erreichst, weil sie kein Modem hat.
Du Deinen Lebenspartner Fremden gegenüber als Serviceprovider vorstellst.
Du Deinen Nachnamen als Domain registieren läßt.
Du Deinen Namen nur noch mit Deiner eMail-Adresse schreibst.
Du dem Taxifahrer als Adresse http://33602.frankfurt.de/bahnhofstrasse/154.html nennst.
Du depressiv wirst, wenn du schon nach zwei Stunden mit Deinen eMails fertig bist.
Du Dich abends an den Computer setzt und dich wunderst, daß kurz darauf Deine Kinder zur Schule müssen.
Du Dich an kalten Kaffee gewöhnt hast.
Du Dich im WWW so gut auskennst, daß du Suchmaschinen überflüssig findest.
Du Dich mit den Freunden, die um die Ecke wohnen, im Chatroom triffst.
Du Dich mit folgendem Spruch tätowieren läßt: Diesen Körper betrachten Sie am besten mit Netscape 3.0 oder höher.
Du Dich rühmst, daß keiner schneller doppelklickt als Du.
Du dich wunderst, daß man auch im Wasser surfen kann.
Du die Homepage Deiner Freundin küßt.
Du Dir ein Handy anschaffst um trotzdem erreichbar zu sein, da Du schon beide Leitungen vom ISDN belegt hast.
Du dir einen Laptop kaufst, um auch auf dem Klo surfen zu können.
Du Dir selbst eine eMail schickst, um Dich an Dinge zu erinnern.
Du draussen den Helligkeitsregler für die Sonne suchst.
Du eine Viertelstunde brauchst, um Dich durch Deine Bookmarks zu scrollen.
Du feststellst, daß Deine Mitbewohner ausgezogen sind, Du aber keine Ahnung hast, wann.
Du Freunden von einer heißen Verabredung erzählst, aber verschweigst, daß sie in einem Chatraum stattfindet.
Du im Internet aus Versehen für Politiker aus fremden Ländern stimmst.
Du im richtigen Leben immer nach dem Zurück-Knopf suchst.
Du in einer fremden Stadt als erstes nach einen Internet-Café fragst.
Du in Urlaub fährst und Dich fragst wo Du Dein Modem einstöpseln kannst.
Du Nächte damit verbringst, um den Zähler auf Deiner Homepage über die 2000 zu bringen.
Du nachts im HTML-Format träumst.
Du nicht weißt, was für ein Geschlecht Deine besten Freunde haben, weil sie einen neutralen Nickname haben.
Du nie das Besetztzeichen Deines Serviceproviders hörst, weil Du sowieso immer online bist.
Du nur noch ein Viertelstündchen online bleiben wolltest und das jede Stunde wieder versprichst.
Du nur noch hinreist, wo es auch einen Internet-Anschluß gibt.
Du online zu sein besser findest als Sex und Dir sogar einen Spiegel über den PC hängst.
Du prompt jede eMail beantwortest, aber keine Briefpost mehr.
Du schon so gut pfeifen kannst, daß Du auch ohne Modem eine Verbindung zu Deinem Provider aufbauen kannst.
Du Stunden brauchst, um alle Deine eMail-Adressen abzufragen.
Du zur Uni gehst, nur um 1 oder 2 Jahre freien Internet-Zugang zu haben.
Kennen zwar bestimmt schon ein paar, aber für alle andren ​


----------



## Muli (21 Aug. 2008)

LOL... da kann man sich sogar in einigen Punkten wiedererkennen 
Danke für das amüsante Thema


----------



## Katzun (21 Aug. 2008)

mmmmh, sind wirklich einige punkte


----------



## AMUN (21 Aug. 2008)

Zu mir gibt es zum glück keine parallelen


----------

